# How good is University of Newcastle?



## weekeey (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi guys,
I got an offer from University of Newcastle for a professional course of Masters in Information Technology/ Masters in Business Administration. It's a 2 year Dual degree course. How good is this university and what are all the employment opportunities after completing this course?
Please let me know
thanks in advance


----------

